# Klasse für Datensatzblättern in Verbindung mit JTable gesuch



## JamesDean (12. Okt 2005)

t,

gibt es vielleicht eine klasse in java oder ein package mit der/dem es komfortable möglich ist duch ein JTABLE mir einer dahinterliegenden tabelle aus einer datenbank zu blätter und zu löschen, einzufügen usw.  zu navigieren...

ich meine nicht das sql package ich meine was fertiges.. ?


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja klar gbit es da was!


ein Scherzkeks im Forum!?

Zum Thema: Soweit ich weiss, gibt es nichts fertiges (jedenfalls nicht im JDK. Aber es ist möglich die Tabelle direkt zu editieren (falls das hilft...)


----------



## JamesDean (14. Okt 2005)

hab mit jetzt selbst was gebastelt... generiere mir jetzt textfelder, je nach dem wieviel spalten die tabelle in der datenbank hat... und lese sie aus und schicke sie per sql an die datenbank... ich dachte nur das es vielleciht schon eine klasse gibt die mir ein formular generiert mit eingabe feldern und navibuttons...



> Zum Thema: Soweit ich weiss, gibt es nichts fertiges (jedenfalls nicht im JDK. Aber es ist möglich die Tabelle direkt zu editieren (falls das hilft...)?



@sky Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2005)

Du kannst direkt in die Tabelle schreiben. Zelle auswählen und tippen. Du musst Dir nur merken, was geänert wurde um es dann in die DB zu bringen.


----------



## JamesDean (14. Okt 2005)

ach so alles klar... na mal sehen wie ich das so lösen werde besten dank an alle hier für die schnelle unterstützung...

äh vielleicht doch noch was... wie erreiche ich das ein jTable auf meine cursortasten reagiert... mit ne KeyListener funz es nicht hab ich schon probiert...


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2005)

JamesDean hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie erreiche ich das ein jTable auf meine cursortasten reagiert...


 Das sollte eigentlich per Default funktionieren


----------



## JamesDean (14. Okt 2005)

schon klar aber ich muss ja das ereigniss abfangen...


----------

